# Jumping on counters & people



## Koda (Jul 9, 2018)

Good Morning. I am hoping someone has some ideas for us. Koda is now 5 months old and has realized she can put her paws on the table, counters and island. It’s driving me crazy! When we see her we say “OFF” and she gets down for the most part but it’s constant. 
A couple things we have tried but don’t seem to work:
1. Empty pop cans with coins in them so when they fall on the ground they make noise. She starts playing with it. 
2. 2 sided tape all along the edges so when her paws touch the tape she doesn’t like it. But that doesn’t bother her in the least. 
3. Have ABSOLUTELY NOTHING on the counters or table but she will still put her paws up to see what’s up there. 
4. Have a squirt bottle with water in it that we’d squirt on her when she was jumping up on the counter. But she loves to be sprayed with water. 

She is also a classic jumper on people so I’m wondering if this goes hand in hand. 
Again, we are working on this but the more excited she gets the more she will jump on people. Including us. 
1. The “OFF” command will work sometimes but not always. She seems to block that out.
2. We are ready for it and have our hands in a downward position to eliminate the jump so she runs into our hand and say off. But she attempts to keep jumping up. 
3. He have put our knee up to deter her but that doesn’t stop her. 

We are unsure how to correct this behaviour as we seem to be failing with our attempts this far. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, lotsa luck with this...

Number Two was a counter cruiser from the moment he could reach up there, and like you, tried everything non aggressive to curtail it...with absolutely no success. At least when there was no food involved. When that's the cause, then removing the food forever most often extinguishes the behavior, but if it's their natural darn curiosity..you learn to embrace this as a part of their unique charm....if it's curiosity, the best thing you can do is lift her up so she can get a better look..seriously.

You mentioned her gen'l jumping to greet....Job Two after potty training, most miss that opportunity...could be related as she's OK to jump, generally. You can redouble your efforts at four on the floor and hope it generalizes to the counter activities if only to reinforce "OFF!", but Number Two was really good with 4OTF, and still cruised, so your mileage may vary.


----------

